# Inside the cabinet



## Goosekeeper (Aug 19, 2014)

With all of the full tank shots I often wonder about the small details that we can't see.

I'd love to seem some images behind the doors, but more importantly what are you using for timers, surge protectors, line organizers, etc. Especially in those design cabinets that are show pieces.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't do much on putting things in organizers as they often get in the way when I need to do the routine maintenance. CO2 tanks need changed, filter moved out and cleaned, etc. If I put the cords in organizers, I have more work to do the routine and have to put them them back when I get done. Best for me to just fold the cords and rubber band them. 
I don't do any surge protectors but use GFCI outlets. Your house will likely not be hit by surges strong enough to take out the tank stuff. You have too many integrated circuits on other stuff that will fry to relieve the surge. 
Stereo, TV, computers, microwaves, dishwashers, stoves, clocks, calculators and cordless phones, all have chips that fry first.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Goosekeeper said:


> With all of the full tank shots I often wonder about the small details that we can't see.
> 
> I'd love to seem some images behind the doors, but more importantly what are you using for timers, surge protectors, line organizers, etc. Especially in those design cabinets that are show pieces.


This is a good idea, always curious to see other hobbyist set ups along with the full tank shot.
I will subscribe to it during the week, come on guys let`s see the full tank shot & the behind the scene.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's my last one I had set up. Crappy pic, but oh well...


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

A work in progress

http://i1211.photobucket.com/albums...rnal/BC3CB858-690C-4228-9035-2840B0607AEA.jpg


http://i1211.photobucket.com/albums...rnal/CB1AB924-2BF0-4C50-888A-5F01BC6FFCBE.jpg


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

stealthypotatoes said:


> A work in progress
> 
> [


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I was redoing the equipment on a 125 tank and remembered this item so took some pics.
The whole area is a little less confused as I have now taken out the CO2 reactor and that cleared up the equipment some. The CO2 tank is still not removed but it is shut down. Done with plants and high tech on this tank and going back to breeding for a while. 
This is left side with CO2 tank, power strip up off the floor so it is less likely to get wet and water alarm on the carpeting in case it does. 








Center with both filters and power strips. The 2217 is in the tub for insurance and when I had a Grigg's style reactor on the left of the 2075, I felt the alarm was worthwhile. Both power strips are fed from the wall outlet which is GFCI from the bathroom. 








Right side with second power strip. Main thing here is the CPVC pipe draining to the outside wall for water changes. Best thing I've ever done for my fishkeeping! 









I set the CO and filters on scrap wood for two reasons. It is easier to move out if I don't have to lift over the front lip and it also saves the carpeting. CO2 tanks tend to get dirt or rust on the bottom and the filters can be wet or have condensation when the weather changes so I like them both off the carpeting. If there is a big spill I can pull the loose boards out and at least dry under that portion even though under the stand will still be wet. I like to plan for the worst and then hope for the best.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Pretty standard stuff. Power strip with built in breaker and the same Brinks timer for the lights that everyone else seems to have. Plus a bit of storage too. I definitely cut the hoses too short for the HW-302 but it gave me a use for some old textbooks.


----------



## monster mac (Mar 15, 2014)

Mine is slightly different. I don't have the entire underneath so doing a sump is out of the question. ^^^also an offender of cutting the hoses to short, lol. The tank is 75 and that's a 5lb. bottle and cascade 1000. Just to put things into some sort of perspective.


----------



## flynruff (May 15, 2013)

So I got lucky 2 years ago and got a Fluval Vicenza Limited Edition for a ridiculously low price.
In the full frontal shot, I keep towels, ferts and spare water for my shrimp tank.

In the left cabinet I keep the food, water tests, additives, spare HOB filter, heater etc.

The right side is for the filtration and CO2. I have a pH controller mounted on the wall, DIY'ed inline pH probe holder and inline CO2 diffuser.
The power strip is just a generic from Lowes. The main lights have a built in timer. For the accent light on the front just a basic Brinks timer.


----------



## Goosekeeper (Aug 19, 2014)

As someone who is setting a "first tank" these pictures are already proving extremely useful. Seeing canister filters in bins and co2 off of the carpet are some things that I'd have only thought of after the fact.

Now to go and find allow those quick connects I see for filter systems.


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

Here is a link to a post I did about some minor tweaks I did under the hood...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=6626570&postcount=46


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

About to be another can and co2 reactor, second diy should be a bit "neater"..


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

brooksie321 said:


> About to be another can and co2 reactor, second diy should be a bit "neater"..


Can I ask what you put inside your reactor? I'm about to build one like this. Also is there any deduction in the flow?


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

AlanLe said:


> Can I ask what you put inside your reactor? I'm about to build one like this. Also is there any deduction in the flow?


Small marineland bioballs..it definitely reduced flow. I bought an overpowered cannister because I figured this would be the case..


----------



## nodim (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is the underbelly of my 75.


There are a pair of Eheim 2128/2028 both going through an overly complex manifold designed to allow either filter to power the reactor should one filter die. 

Tank is a 75. I keep all food and other supplies elsewhere.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

nodim said:


> Here is the underbelly of my 75.
> 
> 
> There are a pair of Eheim 2128/2028 both going through an overly complex manifold designed to allow either filter to power the reactor should one filter die.
> ...


So you daisy chain the 2 filters?


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

This is the behind the scene of my 15 gallon CAD light shrimp tank
Equipment
Eheim 2236 filter
10 lb aluminum bottle
DIY Reactor
SS regulator 
Coralife 9 watt turbo twist UV
RKL controller


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

We have the same reg charlie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

AlanLe said:


> We have the same reg charlie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!
I will post some more pics of the filter & RKL controller etc, the space is tight so the filter is behind the co2 bottle & so is the power strips.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Here the ol' Ikea Besta stand... 








=======









I'm trying to get another stand for a 45P or 30C, but they don't make the red glossy doors anymore.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

charlie 1 said:


> This is the behind the scene of my 15 gallon CAD light shrimp tank
> 
> Equipment
> 
> ...



What light is that


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Down_Shift said:


> What light is that


Aqua Ray GroBeam 1500 Ultima LED Light Tile (Natural Daylight)


----------



## Pauliukas (Nov 2, 2014)

Finally i can share my cabinet view from the inside 
This the cabinet of mine, 340 liters tank, setn up one month ago


----------



## Mides (Sep 15, 2013)

Here is the underbelly of my 55 gallon cube.









Eheim 2076 and CO2 bottle with solenoid and regulator. Heater runs inline (Hydor 300w).









Behind the filter and CO2 bottle is Kamoer 4 channel dosing pump, dosing containers, Keg King temperature controller, and the power box for the Radion Ecotech XR30.









A closer view.



I have changed the arrangement under there a bit. I would like to drill the tank and get hard plumbing to the filter as I think it would give a much cleaner look, and no kinking of tubing. I think I could really tuck the pipes onto the sides, then have a bit of tubing at the end of the pipes to the filter.


----------



## Pauliukas (Nov 2, 2014)

Mides said:


> Here is the underbelly of my 55 gallon cube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice and clean, everything stays precisely. And we have the same eheim filters 

by the way show the top of your tanks cabinet,  what is on it?


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Mides said:


> Here is the underbelly of my 55 gallon cube.
> 
> [
> I have changed the arrangement under there a bit. I would like to drill the tank and get hard plumbing to the filter as I think it would give a much cleaner look, and no kinking of tubing. I think I could really tuck the pipes onto the sides, then have a bit of tubing at the end of the pipes to the filter.


Beyond a doubt this has to be the most well organised & clean looking set up.
Go to the head of the class Mides - very well done!!!!


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Man, tough to follow that last post, but here's my diy stand and guts at the moment. I am thinking about doing hard plumbing, but I haven't committed to it yet. 

Wet/dry filter with loofas for media, Rio plus 2100 pump, and autoaqua smart ato with 5 gallon bucket for top off water. I will replace the bucket with a glass topped 10 gallon tank soon.


----------



## Mides (Sep 15, 2013)

Pauliukas said:


> Very nice and clean, everything stays precisely. And we have the same eheim filters
> 
> by the way show the top of your tanks cabinet,  what is on it?





charlie 1 said:


> Beyond a doubt this has to be the most well organised & clean looking set up.
> Go to the head of the class Mides - very well done!!!!


Thank you very much. The top of the tank is looking quite average at the moment so I haven't taken any tank shots. 2 foot cube tank with some Crypts, Eleocharis Belem, and a new red Tiger Lotus.

I am planning on building a sump for an even cleaner look. Strange thing is I have been more obsessed with how the cabinet looks for this tank than the top. I think because I have tried to get as much quality equipment that will last me a long time and the 'scaping will come next, and 'should' be easier.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's what it looked like under my old 60P


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

co2, superjet and radion power supplies.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

mb165 said:


> co2, superjet and radion power supplies.


Superjet FTW!!!


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

looks like I have a friend . here's mine.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

@ Allan, very nice tank & set up , I especially like your co2 regulator:wink:


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

charlie 1 said:


> @ Allan, very nice tank & set up , I especially like your co2 regulator:wink:


 how big is your co2 tank? My 10lbs last about 5 months on this 65gl.
Btw have you received the goodies?


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

AlanLe said:


> how big is your co2 tank? My 10lbs last about 5 months on this 65gl.
> Btw have you received the goodies?


I use a 10 lb as well with this reg. it`s still on it`s first fill feeding a 15 gallon @ low bubble rate , so I imagine I`ll get some good service from it on this set up before refill.
No Santa is still on his way.
Thanks


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

charlie 1 said:


> I use a 10 lb as well with this reg. it`s still on it`s first fill feeding a 15 gallon @ low bubble rate , so I imagine I`ll get some good service from it on this set up before refill.
> No Santa is still on his way.
> Thanks


Check with flyingfish he has a way to look up using the internal tracking number on the receipt.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

oldpunk78 said:


> Here's what it looked like under my old 60P


The mini Matheson [emoji7] . Where did you get the quick connect water hose?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Those are just reducers I made so I could use smaller diameter pipes.

That's the one I would call "the one that got away".


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Bump, let`s see some more full tank shots & behind the scenes, come on you hardware junkies :hihi:


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

This thread is great!

Here is the outside of my stand, I realize there is something missing.









Left Side:









Right Side:


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

This thread is really interesting, I often wonder how people solve their equipment problems.


----------



## fishguy306 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello Nate, where did you get that container for your doser? That seems like a great system, much better than the bottles I'm using.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

fishguy306 said:


> Hello Nate, where did you get that container for your doser? That seems like a great system, much better than the bottles I'm using.


I found it on amazon by a company over seas, the name of the product was "Liquid storage bucket for dosing pump, 3 rooms 1.5L*3". It took a month to come it but, it is good quality and it should workout nicely.


----------



## fishguy306 (Jul 30, 2014)

Cool, thanks! I really like the look, one of these days I might have to grab one.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

natebuchholz said:


> This thread is great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow how much did you pay for the gla reg? Nice setup!


-Alan


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

natebuchholz said:


> This thread is great!
> 
> Here is the outside of my stand, I realize there is something missing.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, what brand of dosing pumps and containers are those? I've been looking for a dosing pump set-up and really like the look of yours.

Oops edit, just realized you said the container brand, but what dosing pumps are you using?


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Check his journal
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=7530809#post7530809

Cheers


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

Here are a few pics of mine, just added another module to the apex so I have some cleaning up of wires.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

dragam21 said:


> Here are a few pics of mine, just added another module to the apex so I have some cleaning up of wires.


Neat set up, where is the tank shot:tongue:


----------



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

What are all the apex modules you're using?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Here are a couple from beneath my 75. That's an Eheim 2076 on the right and a 2075 on the left. There's also a Victor VTS-250, 15 watt Aqua UV, and 300 watt Hydor ETH with a Finnex controller.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

charlie 1 said:


> Neat set up, where is the tank shot:tongue:


Here are a few!

Bump:


Matthew RJ said:


> What are all the apex modules you're using?


Using 2 Energy 8 bars, ALD leak detection with one leak detector at each corner of the tank, WXM module for my Vortech pump, PM1 for the additional temp and PH probe. I also have the AFS and the break out box to control the lighting in the stand. I have contacts on the doors so when I open them the light in the stand come on!


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

dragam21 said:


> Here are a few!
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Using 2 Energy 8 bars, ALD leak detection with one leak detector at each corner of the tank, WXM module for my Vortech pump, PM1 for the additional temp and PH probe. I also have the AFS and the break out box to control the lighting in the stand. I have contacts on the doors so when I open them the light in the stand come on!


Awesome , your attention to detail shows throughout your set up.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

charlie 1 said:


> Awesome , your attention to detail shows throughout your set up.


Thank you for the kind words, I love the hobby. It's a lot of work, but the rewards are worth the effort!


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Boy if there is one thing I'm taking from reading this thread its that I am incredibly sloppy! The organizational skills/voodoo that some of you seem to possess with the out of sight equipment is awesome! I always plan on going into a new setup with images like this in my mind but it comes out looking like a rat's nest instead. And I always plan on fixing the mess sooner or later but never quite get around to it!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

All my tanks but one are torn down. Here is my last setup, with just the basics, then with everything. Was pretty cramped at the end.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

AlanLe said:


> Wow how much did you pay for the gla reg? Nice setup!
> 
> 
> -Alan


Thank you Alan, 

I believe it was around $350.00.

Bump:


Little Soprano said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what brand of dosing pumps and containers are those? I've been looking for a dosing pump set-up and really like the look of yours.
> 
> Oops edit, just realized you said the container brand, but what dosing pumps are you using?


The dosing pump is a jabao. It is pretty inexpensive but for the money a very nice product.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

These showed up today


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

natebuchholz said:


> Thank you Alan,
> 
> I believe it was around $350.00.
> 
> ...


How long have had the dosing pump?, I`ve being procrastinating on it for a while.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

I have only had it for about a month or two. I have only tested it briefly to ensure it works but it gets good reviews and seemed to be of decent quality for the price.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

natebuchholz said:


> Thank you Alan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did they lower the price? I think it was $700.


-Alan


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

That seems really high for a single stage regulator! Wow, I'm really not sure.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

natebuchholz said:


> That seems really high for a single stage regulator! Wow, I'm really not sure.


I have bought two of them from GLA. I have a single stage which cost me $305
and I a dual stage which was $505


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

dragam21 said:


> I have bought two of them from GLA. I have a single stage which cost me $305
> and I a dual stage which was $505


Yes, that seems about right.


----------



## JohnEX (Jan 28, 2004)

here's what a low tech cabinet looks like. completely unimpressive :icon_neut


----------



## fishguy306 (Jul 30, 2014)

About the Jebao dosing pump, I have one as well on my tank. I'm using two of the four pumps at this point. I'll be honest, I hate this unit and wish I had spent a bit more money on a decent pump. 

Mine will not hold a prime to save its life. I looked into the reason, some people suggested flipping the rollers, that seemed to help for a bit but within a couple days it was losing the prime again. Also, setting it to dose on alternating days is not easy. You cannot program it to pump on certain days of the week, you can only set it to dose every X days. 

From what I gather, to alternate days you would set up pump one on day one, then pump two on day two. Seems like it should be simple enough, but whenever I try it they do not dose as set up. Maybe I got a faulty unit? In any case, any of you considering the Jebao I'd spend a bit extra and get something nicer.


----------

